# Water filter for well



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I never get calls for filter systems. It's on a old farm rent house of one of my customers so I would like to help him out.

I haven't seen the situation but I'm pretty sure it's going to be an old shallow well and the are getting sediment from the well.

Would some of you guy's recommend a filter system and tell me what to look for in determining what type filter or system usually used on wells. Some links would be helpful, plus some input on maintenance required.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I always use the spin down filter before the well tank... 100 grin screen... when water pass thru.. sediment spin inside and settled to the bottom bowl to be flushed out by opening the ball valve . ( think old time glass gas carburater bowl filter).. no hassle of replacing the clogged cartridge, shutting water off, etc.. protects the bladder tank and water treatment unit(s). Brand name is Russo or something like that..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Depending on their water quality and setup, a charcoal filter or other after the spindown filter is a plus. Build a bypass as most with a built in bypass do not work properly. This way if its late and something happens...it can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

For sediment, I like the spin down filter too. You can clean the silk screen filter but most of the time flushing it will work.

For anything else, you really need a water test to determine the filtration needs. A charcoal filter will polish the taste and odor but depending on the water, they might needs something more serious.






Paul


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Some big canister types back wash every 1,500 gallons or so.
This would fit your needs I think.
Check out http://prosystemswater.com/ on the web.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BigDave said:


> Some big canister types back wash every 1,500 gallons or so.
> This would fit your needs I think.
> Check out http://prosystemswater.com/ on the web.


I get scary when a "water tech" showed up with a brand new pipe wrench as his main tool.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Vu flow , cheap and easy , you can see when its clogged









http://vuflow.rusco.com/html/tstyle.html


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

My wife talked to the owner and there is Iron odor and taste.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Lakos Sand Separators are great for sediment filters. Uses centrifugal force to spin sediment down. You can have a manual flush ir automatic flush for them but they can get pricey. A standard sediment filter are a cheap and easy fix depending on how much sediment you get and how fine it is. 
Sometimes if it's heavy sediment and you have the capability with the well I will raise the pump or foot valve up 10-20 feet to get it away from the bottom of the well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Vu flow , cheap and easy , you can see when its clogged
> 
> http://vuflow.rusco.com/html/tstyle.html


 Cheap? Reasonable priced, easy? Yes. You can see when clogged...??? At first 3 weeks yes, then start to dirty up the 'glass' ( is that why you have it in 1st place?) Simple reminder to customer, whenever they add salts in brine tank.. flush it down... had one in crawlspace, made up with heating parts and doorbell switch to blow down the filter ... piped into a bucket so wife can use it to water the plants..


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> My wife talked to the owner and there is Iron odor and taste.


Test the water if that's the case. Iron is a whole different game then sediment.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> My wife talked to the owner and there is Iron odor and taste.


Now this where Water Right treatment needed... also you may needs chorine the well too..


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Depending on iron levels and turbidity in water a backwashing multi media filter with birm and filter ag could possibly be a good combo.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Cheap? Reasonable priced, easy? Yes. You can see when clogged...??? At first 3 weeks yes, then start to dirty up the 'glass' ( is that why you have it in 1st place?) Simple reminder to customer, whenever they add salts in brine tank.. flush it down... had one in crawlspace, made up with heating parts and doorbell switch to blow down the filter ... piped into a bucket so wife can use it to water the plants..


 
its under 50 bucks 

it takes 10-20 min to install , then wait on glue

it has to be serviced, this is when the clear plastic is cleaned 

the OP didn't mention Iron oder in the OP, he said Sediment


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A backwashing carbon block filter and a magenease greensand filter should be sufficient in this situation.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> My wife talked to the owner and there is Iron odor and taste.


Uh-oh.

You better look into BigDaves link, then. Hydrogen sulfides are difficult to get rid of easily. 

If this is what you've got it is usually the result of a harmless bacteria that gives the water a slight to strong "rotten egg" sulfur-type smell. The bacteria spreads throughout the system and requires a chlorine treatment regimen to mitigate...standard filtration won't work :no:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> A backwashing carbon block filter and a magenease greensand filter should be sufficient in this situation.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Never tried that one so don't know personally. 

If it's bacteria borne will this sort it out? I'm curious about this as well because back home in Wharton county it's a real problem. I've got a lot of family down there on well water who would be keen to have a solution (that doesn't cost me an arm and two legs ).


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Most filtration units whether it is carbon or a water softener will take out a little iron. However the unit will not last as long as it is supposed to as it is not manufactured for iron. You will need an iron filter. For sediment you may be alright with what has been suggested. 

What is the odor?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Most filtration units whether it is carbon or a water softener will take out a little iron. However the unit will not last as long as it is supposed to as it is not manufactured for iron. You will need an iron filter. For sediment you may be alright with what has been suggested.
> 
> What is the odor?


 This is where Water Right comes in.. designed with zeolite to remove hardness, sulfides, both form of iron as well santzined(sp) all in one pass... I have one in my home since 1995 and there's been product improvement since then.
Yes, every water treatment have their limitaion and water is to be tested..


----------

